# Sony Vegas 6



## Chri$ (5. Juni 2005)

*Sony Vegas 6  Problem*

Hi,
ich hab die Trial Version von Vegas 6 installiert...

Aber beim Starten kommt jedesmal:



> An error occured starting Vegas.
> 
> The system is low on memory. You may be able to reduce memory usage by closing other applications.


 
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## MasterofSLK (5. Juni 2005)

Hi

ich würde mal sagen deine festplatte hat nicht mehr genug speicher! lösch am besten mal alle unwichtigen sachen die du nicht mehr brauchst! dann installier das programm noch mal neu. diese programme benötigen ja immer viel speicherkapazität! hoffe ich konnte dir helfen^^





MFG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Chri$ (5. Juni 2005)

hmm ich hab noch 1,5 GB frei...sollte das nicht reichen?


----------



## MasterofSLK (5. Juni 2005)

hi 

normal schon wieviel gb brauch das programm den insgesammt? ich würde an deiner stelle trotzdem den alten müll entsorgen und dann nochmal neu instaliere du must mindestens 4 gb frei haben damit solche programme ohne probleme laufen so hab ich das jedenfallst beigebracht bekommen! hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


MFG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Chri$ (5. Juni 2005)

Ich hab es 5 GB frei und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.
Am Ram kanns auch nicht liegen oder? (512MB)


----------



## MasterofSLK (5. Juni 2005)

hi

nee an den ram kanns net liegen naja dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen! hoffe jemand kann dir helfen! 




MFG


MasterofSLK


----------



## MasterofSLK (10. Juni 2005)

Hi,

was für ein Betriebsprogramm hast du? Und wenn du XP hast, hast du schon Service Pack 2? An Service Pack 2 kann es liegen da das Programm nur Fehler hat!



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Chri$ (10. Juni 2005)

Ja ich hab Win XP, aber kein SP2.


----------



## MasterofSLK (10. Juni 2005)

Hi

mhhh.. Naja das ist ja sehr komisch und es klappt immer noch nicht? Naja dann spiel dir doch einfach mal Service Pack 2 dauf vielleicht klappt es dann ja! Kannst du mir vielleicht die Systemvoraussetzungen hier rein schreiben vielleicht kann ich dir dann helfen^^



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Chri$ (10. Juni 2005)

Microsoft® Windows® 2000, XP Home, or XP Professional 
800 MHz processor (2.8 GHz recommended for HDV) 
200 MB hard-disk space for program installation 
600 MB hard-disk space for optional Sony Sound Series Loops & Samples reference library installation 
256 MB RAM (512 MB RAM recommended for HDV) 
OHCI-compatible i.LINK® connector*/IEEE-1394DV card (for DV capture and print-to-tape) 
Windows-compatible sound card 
CD-ROM drive (for installation from a CD only) 
Supported CD-Recordable drive (for CD burning only) 
Microsoft DirectX® 9.0c or later (included on CD-ROM) 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 (included on CD-ROM) 
Internet Explorer 5.1 or later (included on CD-ROM)


----------



## MasterofSLK (10. Juni 2005)

Tja mhhh na gut ich hab keine ahnung warum das nicht klappt. Alles in ordnung das verstehe ich nicht! Haste das orginal oder runtergeladen? WEHE WENN DU ES RUNTER GELADEN HAST   Dann gibts von Papa nen **** Tritt^^ Nee also mal ohne spaß ich weiß echt nicht was das soll! Wende dich am besten an den Support von denen die können dir vielleicht weiterhelfen!



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------

